# Est ce que le chargeur de l'iPad est compatible iPod?



## b.lex (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai savoir si je peux charger mon iPod touch dernière génération ou mon iPod nano 1ère génération avec le chargeur livré avec l'ipad. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 

Lex

PS : je crois que le chargeur de l'ipad est de 10 V et celui de l'iPod touch de 5 V, peut il y avoir surcharge ? Ou un grillement de l'iPod.


----------



## Gwen (10 Juin 2010)

Non, dans ce sens, ça marche. Je n'ai plus que le chargeur de l'iPad a coté du lit.


----------



## romain31000 (10 Juin 2010)

Idem pour l'iPhone? Je peux le charger avec le chargeur de l'ipad?


----------



## Tiberius (10 Juin 2010)

10W, pas 10V (sinon effectivement il y aurait un soucis !)


----------



## b.lex (12 Juin 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai finalement essayé de brancher mes iPods et tous se chargent avec le chargeur d'iPad, donc comme gwen il n'y a plus que le chargeur de l'iPad à côté du lit XD.


----------

